# Sticky  No kernel memory dump files being produced upon BSOD?



## jcgriff2

`

NO KERNEL MEMORY DUMP FILES BEING PRODUCED UPON BSOD?​*CHECKLIST*

For dumps to be produced. . . 

- Page file must be on OS drive
- Page file base allocation size must be > than installed physical RAM
- Windows Error Reporting (WER) system service should be set to MANUAL
- Set page file to system managed, OS drive

Set System Crash/ Recovery Settings to "Kernel Memory Dump" - this will produce. . .
--> a Full Kernel Memory Dump - c:\windows\memory.dmp
--> a Mini Kernel dump c:\windows\minidump

https://www.techsupportforum.com/fo...-computer-is-set-to-collect-dumps-655633.html

The Full Kernel is overwritten each BSOD; a new mini kernel dump is created w/ different name for each BSOD

To check your system's "Recoveros" (Recovery) and Page File settings via Windows Management Instrumentation (WMI), run the following -

HTML output - IE will open w/ output - WMI - "Recoveros" and Page File Settings (HTML)
Text file output - Notepad will open w/ output - WMI - "Recoveros" and Page File Settings (TEXT)

July 2012
A hotfix is available that enables a Windows 7-based or Windows Server 2008 R2-based computer to create a memory dump file without a page file

KB2716542 - A hotfix is available that enables a Windows 7-based or Windows Server 2008 R2-based computer to create a memory dump file without a page file


For additional information, please see Microsoft kb307973, "How to configure system failure and recovery options in Windows".

The NT Insider:Getting Crash Dumps to Appear in Windows 7


Configure memory dump files for Server Core installation options of Windows Server 2008

​To view page file settings, bring up an Admin cmd/DOS screen & paste this applet - 

Or, click on START; paste the applet into the StartSearch box - 


Code:


[FONT=lucida console][COLOR=#000033]
SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe /pagefile[/COLOR][/FONT]

​
Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

.


https://support.microsoft.com/en-ca/help/130536/windows-does-not-save-memory-dump-file-after-a-crash


`


----------

